#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Value of Bride's Gold vs Sin Sod?

## Ki Ryn

From what I understand, in a traditional Isaan wedding the groom is to give the bride some item(s) of gold in addition to the sin sod (money, gold, and other valuables) given to the parents.

I have the sin sod figured out, but cannot find any good information on this gold jewlery that the bride gets to keep. My primary question is about the cost. Is the value supposed to be in the same range as the sin sod, more like the cost of an engagement ring, or something else entirely? I'm hoping the bride's gold cost is closer to the engagement ring (like 60k) than the folk's sin sod (300k) as the budget is getting a bit tight.  :Wink: 

Any advice, or pointers to good sources of information on this subject, would be much appreciated.

----------


## Pragmatic

Give feck all. If she won't marry you after telling her that you know why she's with you. ::spin:: 



Added edit : https://www.stickmanbangkok.com/read...or-not-to-pay/

----------


## BaitongBoy

Welcome to the Buffalo Board, Ki Ryn...Look at Shrewed Punter's thread for tips on payments...

Anyhow, good luck with it...

----------


## Aricius Merlinus

If your budget is already tight, then you are not being responsible with YOUR money by giving that much sin sod and other assorted goodies. If your wife-to-be cares about you at all, then you should tell her the sin sod is going to be reduced to something that fits your budget (zero would be my suggestion, but it's up to you), and she should happily agree with that, as that would show you take your financial situation seriously. If she is not happy with that, I suggest reconsidering your nuptials.

----------


## crackerjack101

Wot they said.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Wot they said plus one. The entire concept is bullshit. If you love each other and want to make a life together, agree to ignore antiquated bullshit and save your money to start your life together.

----------


## taxexile

a fool and his money and all that.

----------


## David48atTD

Before the price of gold went a bit crazy, a 1/100,000 ratio was a close estimate.

e.g.  ...  SinSot = BHT 200,000, then 2 Baht gold.

Everything is up for negotiation.

But NEVER BHT 200,000 and 7 Baht Gold.


Should a SinSot be (potentially) payable is a different question altogether.
.

----------


## John Lennon

If it is tradition that sin-sod be paid, make up your mind as to whether you can accept that for the long-term. Are the families compatible? Where do you fit in the hierarchy (power)?
How many brothers/sisters/uncles/aunts?
If her family fall on hard times, will you bail them out? If you fall on hard times, will they bail you out?
If you are still a player, then the quantum of sin-sod matters.

----------


## Pragmatic

My missus hinted that she wanted marriage. I said 'okay but I ain't paying sin sot and I ain't having a ceremony'. She just dragged me to some office in Bkk and 10 minutes later we walk out married. 11 years married, 3 children, and she's never brought it up about me not paying, or that she never had a ceremony to show off in.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^^Traditions are made to be broken. Paying a dowry to the family is absurd. It is not a western concept and is in my opinion a scam. If you're a Thai marrying a Thai, perhaps you'll have to pay it in order to retain family harmony. If you're a foreigner you'll always be an outsider at best, an ATM at worst - fuck 'em.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> My missus hinted that she wanted marriage. I said 'okay but I ain't paying sin sot and I ain't having a ceremony'. She just dragged me to some office in Bkk and 10 minutes later we walk out married. 11 years married, 3 children, and she's never brought it up about me not paying, or that she never had a ceremony to show off in.


My wife is a Filipina. We were married in a civil ceremony in a judge's office - 20 minutes. No Catholic church crap ever mentioned.

That was 26 years ago.

----------


## Pragmatic

> That was 26 years ago.


 Good on yous.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
>  That was 26 years ago.
> 
> 
>  Good on yous.


Yep. Married her, not her family or the church, or ancient traditions.

----------


## Nicethaiza

At issan culture...gold give back to you and your wife but money give to parent...

but everything its about yuor and your have to talk...

----------


## Pragmatic

> If you're a foreigner you'll always be an outsider at best, an ATM at worst - fuck 'em.


Should that be 'you're an ATM at best but will always an outsider'?  'Thailand is for Thais' quote from the Thai anthem.

----------


## nidhogg

> From what I understand, in a traditional Isaan wedding the groom is to give the bride some item(s) of gold in addition to the sin sod (money, gold, and other valuables) given to the parents.
> 
> I have the sin sod figured out, but cannot find any good information on this gold jewlery that the bride gets to keep. My primary question is about the cost. Is the value supposed to be in the same range as the sin sod, more like the cost of an engagement ring, or something else entirely? I'm hoping the bride's gold cost is closer to the engagement ring (like 60k) than the folk's sin sod (300k) as the budget is getting a bit tight. 
> 
> Any advice, or pointers to good sources of information on this subject, would be much appreciated.


Go read this thread:

https://teakdoor.com/the-teakdoor-lou...e-visited.html (Sin Sod re-visited)

There is a lot of discussion about Sin sod, its an emotive subject.  But, quite simply,  if you are being gouged at a level that you cannot support, time to step back and re-consider.

----------


## Norton

> There is a lot of discussion about Sin sod


Endless discussion. Marry an orphan. Sin sod becomes a non issue.

----------


## nidhogg

> Marry an orphan. Sin sod becomes a non issue.


Indeed.  For 10% of the Sin sod, that could probably be arranged.

----------


## Chico

good one.

or don't get married.






> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> There is a lot of discussion about Sin sod
> 
> 
> Endless discussion. Marry an orphan. Sin sod becomes a non issue.

----------


## Chico

Ki ryn ask your bride to be what happens to sin sod after the ceremony,it has a lot to do with face.

----------


## crackerjack101

> My missus hinted that she wanted marriage. I said 'okay but I ain't paying sin sot and I ain't having a ceremony'. She just dragged me to some office in Bkk and 10 minutes later we walk out married. 11 years married, 3 children, and she's never brought it up about me not paying, or that she never had a ceremony to show off in.


About the same here but no kids.

----------


## Neverna

> Before the price of gold went a bit crazy, a 1/100,000 ratio was a close estimate.
> 
> e.g.  ...  SinSot = BHT 200,000, then 2 Baht gold.


That sounds about right.




> Everything is up for negotiation.


Indeed it is. And it the most important thing. There is no fixed figure.

----------


## Pragmatic

Friend of the wife, not a bad looker, seems to know what she wants in a farang, which she hasn't yet got. She wants 80,000 a month. Any less she won't entertain. They're dreamers.

----------


## crackerjack101

> She wants 80,000 a month. Any less she won't entertain. They're dreamers.


Sounds like a total nut who'll end up old, lonely and bitter.

----------


## Pragmatic

First thing they seem to do around here, if/once they get a farang is plastic surgery of some sort.

----------


## crackerjack101

christ I hate that shit. 
Also the white skin obsession and the kilos of slap, fucin hideous.
Fortunately my wife is equally anti.

----------


## stfranalum

> My missus hinted that she wanted marriage. I said 'okay but I ain't paying sin sot and I ain't having a ceremony'. She just dragged me to some office in Bkk and 10 minutes later we walk out married. 11 years married, 3 children, and she's never brought it up about me not paying, or that she never had a ceremony to show off in.


Well said. 

If you can afford it, and it's not a big dent in your wallet, then it shouldnt be a big deal. 

But, it's all on the "visitors home field" ...as a sports analogy, catering to them and not realizing that marriage is mutual. 

Finances matter and going all in to make others happy is why this persists.  you also lose face when you shell out your savings to make people look rich. So "face" goes both ways. 

"hey mate...want to do something?"
"sorry, I can't afford it because I needed to make others look rich" ...is the epitome of losing face from where most of us come from.

----------


## stroller

> I'm hoping the bride's gold cost is closer to the engagement ring (like 60k) than the folk's sin sod (300k) as the budget is getting a bit tight.


Since the gold is for the bride, ask her what she'd be happy with, either to keep or for show & return, as you're on a tight budget. 60k buys 3 Baht, sounds about right. The sin sod is for the parents to keep, but they may agree to give some of it back to help start your married life - the bride could have a word with them, _beforehand_.

----------


## stroller

> But if you flip that sentiment and demand that it's neutral territory (both the husband, wife, and future children matter), then it makes sense that you simply keep the money for a rainy day (and there will be rainy days).


That's not a neutral position, it's _your_ reasoning. 
What about the parents, who are much older, have invested financially & emotionally, aren't they getting anything for a rainy day? Remember, there are no state pensions.

----------


## stfranalum

> What about the parents, who are much older, have invested financially & emotionally, aren't they getting anything for a rainy day? Remember, there are no state pensions.


well, there's that.

but if the newlyweds are worth their salt, they will help whenever they can, when the rain starts.

i suppose the problem only exists when the payment is made, and puts the new family in a bind. That's not rare. I've met a few grooms who were quite bent out of shape, having to start their new life together, in the financial hole.

for me, it was just a few grand (US). I was happy to do it and the family paid off some debts and such. No one was getting rich and it made me happy to do the song-n-dance. i have, however, been asked by a particular sibling, to give aid since then. without going into too many unimportant details, i have made it clear that aside from a genuine family emergency, i'm not the golden calf. fuck, im a teacher...im not even a stainless steel calf. :-D

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> but if the newlyweds are worth their salt, they will help whenever they can, when the rain starts.


Indeed. When help is needed.......not due to some forced ritual.

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> There is a lot of discussion about Sin sod
> 
> 
> Endless discussion. Marry an orphan. Sin sod becomes a non issue.


Endless without closure or conclusions.
The sin sod discussions or suggestions become moot and redundant.
Best to allow the inquirer to live and learn for themselves.


The advice to marry an orphaned soul or one that might be estranged from her parents rings true - issues of sin sod become almost non sequitur-like.

Cheers, Norty.

 :Smile:

----------


## crackerjack101

> Indeed. When help is needed.......not due to some forced ritual.


And when it's a genuine "need".

----------


## Chico

Never marry a Thai with white skin,

----------


## katie23

^I agree with Davis re: the sinsot. 

There's no sinsot/ dowry culture in PI. At least not that I know of, or in my immediate circle. There are stories of dowries, but they date back to pre-colonial (pre-Spanish) times. My grandparents, parents, my married sister - no dowry was involved. Both sides pay for the wedding, either equally or 60-40, depending on incomes. My parents & sister both had simple weddings. I think my parents had <50 guests, my sister had <100 guests. My sis & her hub paid for the wedding using their savings, but both sides of parents helped a bit by contibuting some cash. 

I've attended somewhat posh weddings (wedding in big church & dinner at hotel), but that fruend's family was a bit hi-so anyway. Most of the weddings I've attended (friends/colleagues) - both sides are college grads, working, and saved up for their weddings. 

I have 2 colleagues (girls) who got married recently. One opted for the white church wedding, pre-nup photoshoots & all that jazz. The other opted for a civil wedding at the city hall & simple dinner at their newly rented house. Then for their honeymoon, they opted for a cycling tour of PI - from Luzon to Mindanao. The couple are avid hikers/ bikers. No sinsot was involved in any of these weddings. 

For me, I don't expect any dowry & will continue to work after marriage. I certainly don't expect 80k (whether baht or pesos) per month! It would be 'nice to have' but not a requirement. As for a wedding, I think I'd prefer a civil wedding now (some yrs ago, if you asked me, I would've preferred church). But now, I'd prefer a civil wedding, then hiketo Macchu Pichu for the afters! 55+

----------


## David48atTD

> Never marry a Thai with white skin,


Understandable comment, but always ...

One of my partners best friends is Thai, but with Chinese heritage.

She's whiter then I am.

No bleaching creme ... just genetics.

She likes the nice stuff, but she's not a head up her ass Hi-So.


Actually, she's available.  HR Manager, International Company, reasonable English, never married, no kids.

----------


## Norton

> I don't expect any dowry & will continue to work after marriage. I certainly don't expect 80k (whether baht or pesos) per month! It would be 'nice to have' but not a requirement. As for a wedding, I think I'd prefer a civil wedding now (some yrs ago, if you asked me, I would've preferred church). But now, I'd prefer a civil wedding, then hiketo Macchu Pichu for the afters!


If the last bit is negotiable I'm definately in love.   :Smile:

----------


## katie23

^can you eat balut? 

And I think you're already married... heh...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Chico

Look up Tumbasan or bagobo.




> ^I agree with Davis re: the sinsot. 
> 
> There's no sinsot/ dowry culture in PI. At least not that I know of, or in my immediate circle. There are stories of dowries, but they date back to pre-colonial (pre-Spanish) times. My grandparents, parents, my married sister - no dowry was involved. Both sides pay for the wedding, either equally or 60-40, depending on incomes. My parents & sister both had simple weddings. I think my parents had <50 guests, my sister had <100 guests. My sis & her hub paid for the wedding using their savings, but both sides of parents helped a bit by contibuting some cash. 
> 
> I've attended somewhat posh weddings (wedding in big church & dinner at hotel), but that fruend's family was a bit hi-so anyway. Most of the weddings I've attended (friends/colleagues) - both sides are college grads, working, and saved up for their weddings. 
> 
> I have 2 colleagues (girls) who got married recently. One opted for the white church wedding, pre-nup photoshoots & all that jazz. The other opted for a civil wedding at the city hall & simple dinner at their newly rented house. Then for their honeymoon, they opted for a cycling tour of PI - from Luzon to Mindanao. The couple are avid hikers/ bikers. No sinsot was involved in any of these weddings. 
> 
> For me, I don't expect any dowry & will continue to work after marriage. I certainly don't expect 80k (whether baht or pesos) per month! It would be 'nice to have' but not a requirement. As for a wedding, I think I'd prefer a civil wedding now (some yrs ago, if you asked me, I would've preferred church). But now, I'd prefer a civil wedding, then hiketo Macchu Pichu for the afters! 55+

----------


## laymond

> From what I understand, in a traditional Isaan wedding the groom is to give the bride some item(s) of gold in addition to the sin sod (money, gold, and other valuables) given to the parents.
> 
> I have the sin sod figured out, but cannot find any good information on this gold jewlery that the bride gets to keep. My primary question is about the cost. Is the value supposed to be in the same range as the sin sod, more like the cost of an engagement ring, or something else entirely? I'm hoping the bride's gold cost is closer to the engagement ring (like 60k) than the folk's sin sod (300k) as the budget is getting a bit tight. 
> 
> Any advice, or pointers to good sources of information on this subject, would be much appreciated.


tell the inlaws to fook off with there sin sod,the marriage is all about you and the bride to be.no one tried that bullshit with me 20 years ago.we got married because we were in loooove,and were still in looove. :Smile:

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> Indeed. When help is needed.......not due to some forced ritual.
> 
> 
> And when it's a genuine "need".


....and not "greed".
 :Smile:

----------


## Geezy

Nearly married a Sino-Thai.

She thought Sinsot was outdated and demeaning. All she wanted was my bank card.

----------


## katie23

> Look up Tumbasan or bagobo.


Those are tribal communities, they have different cultures. Some tribes still wear G-string (male) in the mountains. Some would even take your heart out & eat it. Heh.

The ones that I talked of are lowlanders, mostly Christian ppl (whether practicing Christians or agnostics). College grads, with good jobs. Apples to oranges comparison...

----------


## Chico

heh heh do a search.

----------


## katie23

@chico - the bagobo are a tribe/ethnic grp in Mindanao. What may be true for Mindanao (the South) may not be true for Luzon or Visayas, since some parts of Mindanao were not colonized by the Spaniards. 

As for the wikipedia entry abt Marriage & Courtship - don't believe everything in wikipedia. Some of it are written by wankers who don't know what they're saying, or infois outdated. 

I stand by what I said - for the marriages that I've witnessed here, no dowry was given by the guy. The guy pays for the rings. Or maybe 60% of the wedding. But since it's hard to earn money here, then the girl contributes too, esp.if she has a job. Again, these are what I've seen in my circle - friends, relatives, colleagues. 

If you don't believe me, up to you...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Chico

not from wiki at all.

the system is used amongst the affluent ,though you seem to know everything. :Smile:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> not from wiki at all.
> 
> the system is used amongst the affluent ,though you seem to know everything.


Bullshit. Katie does know everything - about her country among many other things. I've lived here over twenty years and have never heard of a dowry payment. Neither has my wife, who, like Katie, is a Filipina.

----------


## Chico

Well seems you not live amongst the affluent. :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

> What about the parents, who are much older, have invested financially & emotionally, aren't they getting anything for a rainy day?


As farang we invest in our children's well-being as well ie university etc but we don't ask for compensation or the money back upon them marrying. If anything we pay for the wedding too and expect no reward. As for 


> Remember, there are no state pensions.


 neither are there in the UK unless you contributed into a scheme. Nothing's free. Thailand has pension schemes as well, I'm sure.

----------


## katie23

@chico - sorry to say that I don't belong to the 1% here.. either of old Spanish rich families,.or the newer Chinese-ancestry families  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

My grandparents were farmers.. I'm just a lowly college-grad employee, same as my colleagues... most are either millenials or Gen X-ers... all of whom didn't pay/receive dowry... heh

----------


## Chico

Katie through history everyone had to pay paninilbinan/bigay-kayan.

As still happens today

----------


## Chico

oops forgot to post for certain people.

----------


## nidhogg

I am a bit confused.  Dowries are something that goes with the bride to the new husband.  Not necessarily money.  However, the point being a dowry is almost the exact opposite of a sin sod.

Still, pro or anti sin sod, think most posters agree the situation with OP is decidedly "off".

----------


## Pragmatic

Sin Sot should be renamed 'check bin' cuz that's all it is. It's where the parents total up what it's cost them extra to get their daughter where she is today and ask the customer, the male in waiting, to cough up. Sad really. 

Just on me 2nd beer now.

----------


## katie23

@chico - when my sis was planning to get married, the guy's family went to our house to talk. They brought some food for the meal. But we provided food too. The food was the extent of 'dowry', if you consider it that. That custom is called 'pamamanhikan', when the giy or guy's family asks for permission to marry. No gold, land titles, money was exchanged or given. Whatever money spent was given to the caterers for the wedding, or the seamstress of my sis' gown! 

That pagbibigay-kaya is an outdated custom. My parents didn't do it, my friends'parents neither. My generation don't do it either. As I've stated, my married colleagues, who are either millenials or Gen X, didn't do it either. Maybe it happened in the 1900s, but after WW2, not anymore. Most were too poor after WW2. 

Maybe it happens among the hi-so. I dunno. Davis, his wife and I all agree - no dowry in PI. If you asked the youth.(high school.or college kids), most wouldn't know abt it. It's not in our psyche. 

P.s. - re: paninilbihan - again, an outdated custom. Maybe true in the 50s to 70s, but not now. Paninilbihan is when the guy goes to the girl's household to do menial tasks like chop firewood, fetch water from a well, etc. To prove to girl's fam that his.love is sincere. Again, not relevant for modern times. Many don't use firewood or have water in faucets already. If you asked the youth/teenagers abt that kind of service (paninilbi means to serve), they'd scoff at you. 

End of...

----------


## Chico

Well don't marry a well to do then. :Smile:

----------


## Aricius Merlinus

As people have pointed out, Thais may still do it, but we're not Thai. And as nidhogg noted, the Western tradition of a dowry was almost the exact opposite of sin sod. Previously, I had a Thai girlfriend for about two years who was talking to me about getting married, and she brought up sin sod, even though she was 30 and had not been living at home for about 10 years. I told her the Western tradition was for the bride's parents to give a dowry for the groom's investment for the wife's benefit, and to pay for the wedding, so we should do things the Western way instead of the Thai way. Needless to say, she's an ex-girlfriend now.

----------


## stroller

> ...we should do things the Western way instead of the Thai way. Needless to say, she's an ex-girlfriend now.


Hardly surprising.
I wonder why people travel half way across the world, only to expect things to be exactly like back home.

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by Aricius Merlinus
> 
> ...we should do things the Western way instead of the Thai way. Needless to say, she's an ex-girlfriend now.
> 
> 
> Hardly surprising.
> I wonder why people travel half way across the world, only to expect things to be exactly like back home.


Well, mostly they don't.  But having to experience financial rape to wed your loved one may tend to offend.

----------


## Pragmatic

> I wonder why people travel half way across the world, only to expect things to be exactly like back home.


 I didn't but I'm not into buying people. Slavery should be eradicated by now.

----------


## Chico

Still most probably cheaper than getting divorced in the west though. :Smile: 






> Originally Posted by stroller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Aricius Merlinus
> ...

----------


## Aricius Merlinus

> I wonder why people travel half way across the world, only to expect things to be exactly like back home.


I _don't_ expect things to be exactly like back home. But we Westerners are also not Thais, so I feel no obligation to follow Thai custom in this regard. If you feel differently, that's fine. Feel free to pay all the sin sod you like.

----------


## stroller

^^^
So, if I pay sin sod, I'll be owning a slave, even a sex-slave?  :bunny3: 

Maybe I'll marry after all! Will have a bit of explaining to do first, me thinks.

----------


## Chico

So did you get your Thai Bride.?

----------


## Pragmatic

> So, if I pay sin sod, I'll be owning a slave, even a sex-slave?


By paying sin sot you're committing to buying the services that the bride gave her parents. So basically her status is as a slave until the sin sot buys her out to a new owner. Disgraceful.

----------


## Chico

how does that work then.?




> Originally Posted by stroller
> 
> So, if I pay sin sod, I'll be owning a slave, even a sex-slave?
> 
> 
> By paying sin sot you're committing to buying the services that the bride gave her parents. So basically her status is as a slave until the sin sot buys her out to a new owner. Disgraceful.

----------


## Pragmatic

I'll come back in the morning.

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by Aricius Merlinus
> 
> ...we should do things the Western way instead of the Thai way. Needless to say, she's an ex-girlfriend now.
> 
> 
> Hardly surprising.
> I wonder why people travel half way across the world, only to expect things to be exactly like back home.


 
And less we forget, practiced dowry protocol still exist quite readily in one form or another throughout many Western cultures - not exclusively applicable to more traditional cultures worldwide...

----------


## Norton

> can you eat balut?


Love em. Acquired a taste riding the victory bus between Subic and Manila. Frequent stops along the way to purchase baluts, orange soda and a quick pee in the ditch.



> And I think you're already married... heh...


No prob. I'm morman. Coverted today.   :Wink:

----------


## thaimeme

Victory bus....

 :Smile:

----------


## Norton



----------


## fishlocker

I'll go 80,000....................kip.

----------


## hick

> Actually, she's available.  HR Manager, International Company, reasonable English, never married, no kids.




 :Razz:

----------


## Pragmatic

> how does that work then.?





> I'll come back in the morning.


Yeah, sorry I was on the beer. Take no heed in my ranting.

----------


## Chico

Damn I was waiting for reply. :Smile:

----------


## katie23

@norton - great, you like balut! I can cook adobong balut for you. Heh...

The Machu Pichu thing is negotiable. It can be a hike up Mt. Fujiyama. Btw, are you relatively fit? I don't like a fat b**tard as I like someone who can climb mountains with me. 

Now, the only glitch is Mormonism & being a "sister wife". Hmmm...

(Sister Wives is a reality show in the US abt Mormons)

----------


## Chico

Another Pinoy looking for a hubby :Smile:

----------


## Ki Ryn

If anyone has gone through a traditional Isaan wedding which included sin sod to the parents and the traditional gold to the wife, could you let me know the relative value of the one to the other in your case? 

If you have no information concerning this but have strong opinions about sin sod, that's great but it isn't on topic. I am sure there are better places for your views to be vented.

Thank you.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Good luck controlling the direction in which TD threads flow.  :rofl:

----------


## Ki Ryn

> Before the price of gold went a bit crazy, a 1/100,000 ratio was a close estimate.
> 
> 
> .


Thank you for that information. I missed it on my first readthrough due to the rather overwhelming noise to signal ratio  :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Well seems you not live amongst the affluent.


Heh...Chico, are you Duterte's bastard "clown" son?...555...

----------


## cyrille

> Another Pinoy looking for a hubby


Must be about a dozen times you've posted about 'pinoys'.

A pinoy is male. A pinay is female.

Katie is one, and Topper is married to one.

fyi...since it's a topic of such interest to you.  :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

So, Mormons are out...

And that Sister Wives was some shit, innit Katie?...

----------


## baldrick

> Well seems you not live amongst the affluent


but have made the mistake of engaging with the effluent

----------


## Chico

pinoy is a Filipino






> Originally Posted by Chico
> 
> 
> Another Pinoy looking for a hubby
> 
> 
> Must be about a dozen times you've posted about 'pinoys'.
> 
> A pinoy is male. A pinay is female.
> ...

----------


## Chico

Nah I was the bastard son of Marcos. :Smile:  now his was affluent.





> Originally Posted by Chico
> 
> Well seems you not live amongst the affluent.
> 
> 
> Heh...Chico, are you Duterte's bastard "clown" son?...555...

----------


## PAG

> pinoy is a Filipino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As is pinay a Filipina.    A bit like 'chico' and 'chica', Chico.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Originally Posted by Chico
> 
> 
> Another Pinoy looking for a hubby
> 
> 
> Must be about a dozen times you've posted about 'pinoys'.
> 
> A pinoy is male. A pinay is female.
> ...


If you get tired of trying to educate Chico, you might try your hand at teaching turkeys to tap dance. Better chance of a positive outcome.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ Not the best "fliers," but they can cut a mean rug...555...

----------


## Chico

You may wish to find the Origin of Pinoy Davis before posting,guess what it originated in your very own country. :Smile: 






> Originally Posted by cyrille
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Chico
> ...

----------


## katie23

> Another Pinoy looking for a hubby


I'm not looking for a hubby on TD. At the moment, I am currently "unavailable". 
And no desire to be a "sister wife".

Besides, there are many young strapping mormon lads in PI. I see lots of them in my hometown! I could prolly invite one (or 2) for a coffee. We can talk abt Utah....

I was just "taking the piss". Heh...

@davis - I'm a big girl now, I can handle the BS from TD.   :Very Happy: 

@Bb - I don't watch sister wives. Only have read abt it on the net. But yeah, it's a weird shpw & weird lifestyle...

Pinoy is slang for Pilipino. Pinoy =…masculine, pinay = feminine. Collective = Filipino, mga Pilipino, mga Pinoy.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

[quote=Chico;3447059]You may wish to find the Origin of Pinoy Davis before posting,guess what it originated in your very own country.

As usual, you are wrong. That is, if by "your very own country" you are referring to the US.

It is a Tagalog word first used by Filipino immigrants to other countries, including the US, to identify themselves.

----------


## Chico

I'm looking for a new wife,got any friends looking,its ok I'm not affluent. :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

Just seen the "ads" for the show, Sister Wives...Surprised they air that shite...

Poor fooker is henpecked x 5 or even 7...

Forget how may wives he has...

----------


## Chico

Davis are you Sabog.....


[QUOTE=Davis Knowlton;3447070]


> You may wish to find the Origin of Pinoy Davis before posting,guess what it originated in your very own country.
> 
> As usual, you are wrong. That is, if by "your very own country" you are referring to the US.
> 
> It is a Tagalog word first used by Filipino immigrants to other countries, including the US, to identify themselves.

----------


## cyrille

> Originally Posted by Chico
> 
> 
> You may wish to find the Origin of Pinoy Davis before posting,guess what it originated in your very own country.
> 
> 
> As usual, you are wrong.


Those wiki pages aren't stacking up too well compared to the knowledge of a native and of someone who's lived there for decades...

How surprising... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Davis are you Sabog.....


Wrong again. "Sabog" means scattering in Tagalog.

There is a rarely used slang meaning which is "on drugs" or "drunk".

I am neither.

You simply continue to look foolish posting about a country of which you obviously know little, and trying to use words from a language you don't understand.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^FYI: "Drunk" in Tagalog is "Lasing". "On drugs" in Tagalog is "Patay".

----------


## Chico

^^^^  You having a chat with yourself now,you're a bisuko

now don't ask your wife what Bisuko is  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## baldrick

Davis you managed to stop yourself from engaging with vapid pizza

I suggest you apply the same logic to chico and what ever new nick he comes back with

----------


## Chico

Whats Pinoy again.?




> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Chico
> ...

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Got to go Chica, I've got turkeys to train.

^^Good reminder.

----------


## Chico

Have a good training session.

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by Pragmatic
> 
> 
> My missus hinted that she wanted marriage. I said 'okay but I ain't paying sin sot and I ain't having a ceremony'. She just dragged me to some office in Bkk and 10 minutes later we walk out married. 11 years married, 3 children, and she's never brought it up about me not paying, or that she never had a ceremony to show off in.
> 
> 
> My wife is a Filipina. We were married in a civil ceremony in a judge's office - 20 minutes. No Catholic church crap ever mentioned.
> 
> That was 26 years ago.


My wife is Thai, we got married in Las Vegas and went and gambled after and later ate at one of those throw down restaurants with no prices on the menu at the Bellagio. She had the 5lb Live main lobster dinner. As far as I see it, she ate her Sin Sot. The 5lb lobster was $166, dinner for 2 of us was $350 including the booze..  :rofl: .

But really the dinner was free, I won $1480 playing 3 card poker.

----------


## Chico

You still crying about your Red :rofl: 





> Davis you managed to stop yourself from engaging with vapid pizza
> 
> I suggest you apply the same logic to chico and what ever new nick he comes back with

----------


## DJ Pat

Isaan village?

There'd be a big meeting for the bride and the parents and whoever else of 'influence' in the village, possibly even the mamasan. They'll all sit down and the one topic will be ''how much cash/gold can we get from this arsehole''

You can blame all the pussy whipped farang twats of the past for setting the ''bar'' (get it?) too high thus fucking it up for all future genuine (or not) unisons.

----------


## stfranalum

^ another money shot from pat, pardon the pun. 

well said though

----------


## hick

> (Sister Wives is a reality show in the US abt Mormons)


Ever seen Big Love?

Big Love (TV Series 2006?2011) - IMDb




> @Bb - I don't watch sister wives. Only have read abt it on the net.


Oh, nevermind...thought maybe you were into that....err....genre.

----------


## Overherewa

If she's used goods khun Por should be chucking the cash at you for taking her on.

----------


## Norton

> I'm not looking for a hubby on TD


Wise beyond your years Katie.  :Smile:

----------


## Overherewa

> Originally Posted by katie23
> 
> I'm not looking for a hubby on TD
> 
> 
> Wise beyond your years Katie.


Depends on who's asking her 😉

----------


## dubois

> Welcome to the Buffalo Board, Ki Ryn...Look at Shrewed Punter's thread for tips on payments...
> 
> Anyhow, good luck with it...


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Seekingasylum

> ^^Traditions are made to be broken. Paying a dowry to the family is absurd. It is not a western concept and is in my opinion a scam.


Not true at all, Davis. 

The giving of a dowry was very much a western concept which, as a cursory examination of Victorian literature will illustrate, underpinned holy matrimony right up to the early 20th C and in fact can be traced back to the 12th C in England. The instrument of the 'settlement' upon marriage was drawn up and sealed by lawyers before the event and formed the basis of a contract which dictated the disposition of assets, notably property, upon the marriage and very much safeguarded a family's wealth and made provision for the wife upon the death of her husband.

In fact, in early times the exchange of contracts/promises concerning wealth disposition WAS the marriage ceremony subsequently consummated by cohabitation.

Love might have introduced them but it was dosh that sealed the knot.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^I said it "is" not a western concept - I didn't say it never was. Of course it once was. As I said...antiquated and needless.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Isaan village?  There'd be a big meeting for the bride and the parents and whoever else of 'influence' in the village, possibly even the mamasan. They'll all sit down and the one topic will be ''how much cash/gold can we get from this arsehole''  You can blame all the pussy whipped farang twats of the past for setting the ''bar'' (get it?) too high thus fucking it up for all future genuine (or not) unisons.


 Around here the price of an introduction to a farang is 50,000 Baht. No guarantees. A woman just doesn't have that kind of money laying around. So it's scrounged off of someone. That money has to be repaid. So there's not much chance of the ignorant seeing his sin sot returned to him post wedding.
Plus there's all the gambling debts to be paid for and a few beers for her Thai boyfriend/husband who'll want paying off.  :Smile:

----------


## stfranalum

> the price of an introduction to a farang is 50,000 Baht. No guarantees.


what does this mean?

----------


## Pragmatic

^
It means they pay 50,000 for the introduction/meeting. If it doesn't materialise into marriage then there's no refund.

There was a German that used to do it a few K's away who charged 35,000 but made extra doing airport pick up and drop off.

----------


## crackerjack101

> ^
> It means they pay 50,000 for the introduction/meeting. If it doesn't materialise into marriage then there's no refund.
> 
> There was a German that used to do it a few K's away who charged 35,000 but made extra doing airport pick up and drop off.


Did the German get the money or did it have to be shared out?

surely that's what the internet's for nowadays?

----------


## Pragmatic

> Did the German get the money or did it have to be shared out?  surely that's what the internet's for nowadays?


 The German first of all lets ladies in the area know he does introductions. The ladies know how much he charges and are quite happy to pay. 

I forget how he actually did/does it but I recall the ladies pay a deposit. He then gets the ladies to pick a German speaking farang on the likes of Thai Cupid, or some other free contact site. 

He then contacts that person and breaks the ice for the lady cus chances are slim she'll speak no German. Once contact has been made he then sets it up where they'll both speak on Skype at his house. If she's happy she keeps going back to his house periodically to set up a meet. The rest of the money can be paid on installments.

The farang doesn't pay the German anything as far as I know. There must be money to be made as quite a few Germas pass through here.

----------


## crackerjack101

Sounds like a pretty good scam.
I think I'd like to charge the falang something as well though. Just to be fair  :Smile: 

I know there's a woman from our village resident in Switzerland who, for 20,000, will set up a get together between Swiss blokes and  local girls/women. 
Same thing in reverse I suppose.

Then it's up to the girl to raise the money to get the visa and travel.
The kindly lady will help with all this, for a fee.

In theory the girl then gets hitched and returns with elderly Swiss bloke in tow and a life of luxury.

One woman, a friend of my wife, did this and dumped the Swiss bloke within 6 months of returning. 
She took him for a shed load of money but told him to seek recompense from the "agent" or "fixer" in Switzerland who'd completely mislead her as to the blokes suitability.

I met him and, it's got to be said, he was a right little cnut.

She, our friend, reckoned she came out even in the end.

Swiss bloke wandered of down south somewhere. At least he still had his pension.

Pretty sordid business.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Sounds like a pretty good scam.


 I don't think I'd call it a scam. The German is just asking for the going rate. The Thai lady can pay or walk.

 I personally think that the asking price is too much. And I was thinking of doing the same thing for free, to help women who couldn't afford to pay. But then I thought how guilty I'd feel if she ripped the farang off.

----------


## crackerjack101

> Originally Posted by crackerjack101
> 
> Sounds like a pretty good scam.
> 
> 
>  I don't think I'd call it a scam. The German is just asking for the going rate. The Thai lady can pay or walk.
> 
>  I personally think that the asking price is too much. And I was thinking of doing the same thing for free, to help women who couldn't afford to pay. But then I thought how guilty I'd feel if she ripped the farang off.


Agreed, but I'd also feel pretty bad if the bloke turned out to be a cnut.

----------


## thaimeme

> Sounds like a pretty good scam.
> I think I'd like to charge the falang something as well though. Just to be fair 
> 
> I know there's a woman from our village resident in Switzerland who, for 20,000, will set up a get together between Swiss blokes and local girls/women. 
> Same thing in reverse I suppose.
> 
> Then it's up to the girl to raise the money to get the visa and travel.
> The kindly lady will help with all this, for a fee.
> 
> ...


 
Business is business.
Without regard to ethical nor moral persuasions.

----------


## stfranalum

oh i see what you're talking about. a pimp/matchmaker. 

this is pre-internet days lol.

----------


## Chico

Many Thais do the same and they charge per email exchanged, and they set it up for free, if the woman gets connected she gets charged a few nowhere near 50,000.

There are pimps doing the same on craigslist, they charge the girls 30% of rate she charges customer.

----------


## Chico

She gets charged a FEE.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> ^I said it "is" not a western concept - I didn't say it never was. Of course it once was. As I said...antiquated and needless.


Really? Is that why they have prenuptial agreements then in the US, Europe and the UK still?

----------


## stfranalum

> Many Thais do the same and they charge per email exchanged, and they set it up for free, if the woman gets connected she gets charged a few nowhere near 50,000.


my god this is so much sadder than i had realized. 

pity the poor schmucks in thailand and yermany who think they have a friend who "matchmakes" them. 

"he _haaas_ a heartbeat!"

"and money?"

"oh, _mak mak_"

"done."

----------


## Overherewa

> Originally Posted by Chico
> 
> Many Thais do the same and they charge per email exchanged, and they set it up for free, if the woman gets connected she gets charged a few nowhere near 50,000.
> 
> 
> my god this is so much sadder than i had realized. 
> 
> pity the poor schmucks in thailand and yermany who think they have a friend who "matchmakes" them. 
> 
> ...


No cheap Charlieeeee

----------


## dontheturner

I married my Thai Wife in 2006/7  Her Aunts Family Sorted the Party, My Wife's Mother, gave me the Sin Sot, which I returned AFTER we had Consumated the Marriage.  Any More Questions?
 :smiley laughing:  :sexy:

----------


## CaptainNemo

I refused to pay sin sot, she paid it herself, now she earns more than me!  :Very Happy:

----------


## David48atTD

> I married my Thai Wife in 2006/7  Her Aunts Family Sorted the Party, My Wife's Mother, gave me the Sin Sot, which I returned AFTER we had Consumated the Marriage.  Any More Questions?


Don, a belated welcome to the Forum ... where have you been all these years?

----------


## surinboy

The in-laws requested a large sin sot at my wedding but said that they would give it back to me. I complied as it was important for their reputation. He gave it back to me and thus earned my respect. Sometimes when living abroad you have to adapt and respect the culture.

----------


## CaptainNemo

^
...and sometimes you have to impose western imperialist civilisation and values  :Very Happy: 

Everything is negotiable - you can make it look how you want, but don't relinquish control just to save face.

----------


## thaimeme

> Everything is negotiable


Of course.
And every situation will differ from the next [per this long argued subject matter].

----------


## CaptainNemo

Chuck 'em this:

----------


## jimbobs

Give em fuck all
They will have had enough out of you by the time you get divorced

----------


## hick

> I married my Thai Wife in 2006/7  Her Aunts Family Sorted the Party, My Wife's Mother, gave me the Sin Sot, which I returned AFTER we had Consumated the Marriage.  Any More Questions?


Yes, three - but they're not really _more_ questions since,...we'll I think you know why...

(1) In this context does "_consumated_" mean penetrative intercourse?

(2) What's his name?

(3) How broke were you?

----------

